# mower deck engages by itself



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

hello I have a 1996 mtd yard machines 18/46. sometimes when I go to start it the mower deck engages while it cranks over. then when it's running it will engage by itself slightly enough o be dangerous. how do I fix this problem? I don't know how the engagement works on these types of tractors. some advice would be appreciated


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

It may have the wrong belt or the belt routed incorrect.

But for GAWD sake cover the exposed sheaves with something, especially the left one, to keep you or some unknowing kid or woman from injury. A dam cardboard box over it with duck tape to secure it would be better than nothing.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does yours engage by letting the mower deck down? If so it may just need an adjustment I would second covering that mandrel pulley that thing will make a mess out of a foot, etc.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

it doesn't need the covers really we dont have littluns running around, and the only way I can stop the deck is of I jam the sole of my shoe on the pulley. FYI it doesn't FULLY engage, it engages slightly enough where it'd be dangerous if somebody got there foot caught in there


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

stickerpicker said:


> It may have the wrong belt or the belt routed incorrect.
> 
> But for GAWD sake cover the exposed sheaves with something, especially the left one, to keep you or some unknowing kid or woman from injury. A dam cardboard box over it with duck tape to secure it would be better than nothing.


and also when I got the tractor it always engaged right. maybe I whacked the deck into something


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractorwiz72 said:


> and also when I got the tractor it always engaged right. maybe I whacked the deck into something



Its possible, or there might be grass, limbs, etc in there jamming something up.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was lightly brush hogging a field at my house with the tractor and the deck jammed up a couple times, maybe thats the problem


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Check to be sure all the belt guide fingers are there, especially around the engine pulley. They keep the belt from jumping off, but they also help shape the belt when the deck is disengaged so it doesn't drag on the engine pulley. I've seen those break off, allowing the belt to drag on the engine sheave when the deck is all the way up and off. Also check to be sure the linkages are all connected and straight. If something disconnected, the spring that pulls the deck back to tighten the belt when you lower the deck could be moving it back far enough to slightly engage the belt.

Your problem boils down to about three possibilities:

1) Belt is bad or isn't the correct one for that tractor.

2) Belt fingers are broken/bent, allowing belt to drag on pulley when off.

3) Linkage is bent/disconnected, allowing deck to move rearward when in the "off" position, engaging the belt.


----------



## tractorwiz72 (Apr 12, 2012)

ok thanks country boy that sounds like what my problems may be. when I get back from vacation I will look into it looking for those problems.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

MTD's have a guard over the mandrels ( to help keep the belt on the pulleys) - also theres two spring loaded 'brake pads' over the mandrels, when the deck is lifted, they contact the pulleys and stop them from turning - id say the belt is either wearing out some or stretching too much .

MTD's are also odd for having different deck setups - the locating pan on the back of the deck has two different positions for different width decks , also the spring location is different as well( the large spring that stretches all the way to the transaxle).


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It looks just like a bolens older model with the vari-drive.


----------

